# Ready Player One



## tomhanks69 (Apr 1, 2018)

I just watched Ready Player One in 3D and thought it was pure awesome. I couldn't even approximate the count on all the Easter eggs I saw throughout the movie, let alone all the ones I didnt see on account of observing the ones I did.

Anyone else enjoy it as much?


----------



## Veho (Apr 1, 2018)

Have you read the book, and how much does the movie differ/deviate from it?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 1, 2018)

Veho said:


> Have you read the book, and how much does the movie differ/deviate from it?


From what I hear, no one should ever have to read the book


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 1, 2018)

Just saw it today, haven't read the books, and absolutely LOVED the movie, as did the girlfriend.

Great cg animation, but not so cg it wanders into uncanny valley. The story is very clear and concise as to what's happening and why, it makes sure you know all the character's, and the plot twists are brilliant.

The cameos, my God, the sheer number of cameos is just batshit crazy. So freaking many of them, I couldn't list them off.

Honestly, its a 9/10 for me. I was absolutely hooked from the start to the credits. About 30 minutes in, I needed to pee,  and forced myself to stay so as to not miss a thing. Not many other movies have made me do that!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 1, 2018)

StarGazerTom said:


> The story is very clear and concise as to what's happening and why, [and] it makes sure you know all the characters


Well that's a VAST improvement from what I've heard about the book!


----------



## jesterscourt (Apr 1, 2018)

It's a pure popcorn movie.  Take out your brain and enjoy the show.  There's a lot going on visually, infinite cameos/easter eggs, and a decent soundtrack.  It is better than the book, because Wade in the book was pretty insufferable as a fill in for the author.


----------



## osaka35 (Apr 1, 2018)

cameos? like who?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 1, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> From what I hear, no one should ever have to read the book


The book is not that bad. Actually it is not bad at all, it has kind of become a meme, but oh well.
In the book the story is pretty clear, and the adventure is there, and it is a good adventure. There is quite a bit to enjoy there.

But in the other hand, nobody should be winning a literature price for it, it's true that sometimes it feels like the author writes like crap, just name dropping, and making a sentences just out of accumulating 80's pop culture references without a reason... yeah, kind of feels like name dropping there.

What I mean is, while the book has some strong negatives regarding the writing and some things that you should just "buy" and go along with it, there's a good adventure is still in there, there's enough to enjoy it I mean.


----------



## sion_zaphod (Apr 1, 2018)

Why don't you actually read the book rather than make assumptions based on things you've heard about it.  It's not like it's as big as Fellowship of the ring.  Average readers could finish it in a couple of hours.

The movie is awesome too though.  Particularly enjoyed all the 80's referencs


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 1, 2018)

osaka35 said:


> cameos? like who?


Sonic the hedgehog
Tracer  (Overwatch)
Lara croft
Duke nukem
Freddy krueger 
Jason vorhes 
Gundam
Minecraft
Joust
Delorean
Batmobile
Kaneda's motorbike (akira)
King kong
Harley Quinn
The joker
Batman 
Doom
Millenium falcon
X-wings
Battlestar Galactica
Iron giant

And way way way way more.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 1, 2018)

StarGazerTom said:


> Sonic the hedgehog
> Tracer  (Overwatch)
> Lara croft
> Duke nukem
> ...


I still haven't seen the movie, but I've heard that instead of the Bebop (like in the book), we have the Swordfish (and that it's even there in the movie poster)... I wonder if that's true...

Oh, spoilers alert? perhaps?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 1, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> I still haven't seen the movie, but I've heard that instead of the Bebop (like in the book), we have the Swordfish (and that it's even there in the movie poster)... I wonder if that's true...
> 
> Oh, spoilers alert? perhaps?


No idea Whatcha mean by swordfish.

Nah no spoilers needed. They're literally background characters and cameos. Most I listed can be seen in the trailer, and there's just far too many more to remember to list more, though I could and it still wouldn't be spoilery.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 1, 2018)

StarGazerTom said:


> No idea Whatcha mean by swordfish.
> 
> Nah no spoilers needed. They're literally background characters and cameos. Most I listed can be seen in the trailer, and there's just far too many more to remember to list more, though I could and it still wouldn't be spoilery.


This: (small fighter type space ship)







And the Bebop, in the other hand, was the big spaceship were the crew of Cowboy Bebop lived... mostly...
This is in the book:


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 1, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> This:


Oooooh I getcha.  I didn't see it, but there's one particular scene, where if its in the movie, it'll definitely be in.


----------



## tomhanks69 (Apr 2, 2018)

StarGazerTom said:


> Sonic the hedgehog
> Tracer  (Overwatch)
> Lara croft
> Duke nukem
> ...



Chuckie 
goro
battletoads
overwatch
ninja turtles
mecha godzilla
master chief 
e honda
chun li
ryu
mach 5
scorpion
the shining
several atari 2600 games
robo cop
dude from mass effect
star craft jim raynor
space balls lonestars winnebago
beetlejuice

and waaaaaay more...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



StarGazerTom said:


> Just saw it today, haven't read the books, and absolutely LOVED the movie, as did the girlfriend.
> 
> Great cg animation, but not so cg it wanders into uncanny valley. The story is very clear and concise as to what's happening and why, it makes sure you know all the character's, and the plot twists are brilliant.
> 
> ...



Same here. I was literally leaning forward in my seat the whole time with with excitement. The romance part of the movie was a bit too extra though lol


----------



## Lumince (Apr 2, 2018)

Damn I want to watch this movie so bad now.


----------



## tomhanks69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Biff627 said:


> Damn I want to watch this movie so bad now.


you wont regret it


----------



## Old (Apr 2, 2018)

I haven't read the book, but the trailers look like CG messes & 'forced' nostalgia galore...."_HEY, remember that robot you liked as a kid?  Well, HERE he is, in your FACE!  Say, remember Pac-Man, Strawberry Shortcake, and Chucky??  You like those guys, RIGHT?  Well, they're here, and so is Mr. T in drag AND Skeletor riding a DeLorean, AWESOMELY 80sssss!!  And heyyyyy, you like those Van Halen songs, YEAH??   ...Wait...you weren't even *born* yet when that music was popular....hmmmmm....LOOK -- Iron Giant, remember him?!"

_
It seems like they were trying to create a reference-filled universe for those that weren't actually _there_ at the time, heh.....nostalgia-land, for the _kids_ of 80s kids who weren't able to experience the *real* thing, perhaps?


----------



## Vorpal Blade (Apr 2, 2018)

It was a fun movie - but the fact that the MC didn’t count to 3 when throwing the Holy Hand Grenade keeps me up at night.


----------



## Eastonator12 (Apr 2, 2018)

StarGazerTom said:


> Sonic the hedgehog
> Tracer  (Overwatch)
> Lara croft
> Duke nukem
> ...


i think i saw Rienhardt's blue shield in there as well, as well as reaper


----------



## Lukerz (Apr 2, 2018)

Why are so many people complaining about the book!? I just read it and its easily one of my favorite books of all time.


----------



## tomhanks69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Old said:


> I haven't read the book, but the trailers look like CG messes & 'forced' nostalgia galore...."_HEY, remember that robot you liked as a kid?  Well, HERE he is, in your FACE!  Say, remember Pac-Man, Strawberry Shortcake, and Chucky??  You like those guys, RIGHT?  Well, they're here, and so is Mr. T in drag AND Skeletor riding a DeLorean, AWESOMELY 80sssss!!  And heyyyyy, you like those Van Halen songs, YEAH??   ...Wait...you weren't even *born* yet when that music was popular....hmmmmm....LOOK -- Iron Giant, remember him?!"
> 
> _
> It seems like they were trying to create a reference-filled universe for those that weren't actually _there_ at the time, heh.....nostalgia-land, for the _kids_ of 80s kids who weren't able to experience the *real* thing, perhaps?


 Hmmm. It seems like you must not like any games at all that are reminiscent of any game you previously played. I bet you only play completely new ip game to game. The Idea of a crossover between a few games must make you nauseous with disgust.just kidding. I get what you're saying... Movie was badass though, I'm sorry you can't allow yourself to enjoy it


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 2, 2018)

Lukerz said:


> Why are so many people complaining about the book!? I just read it and its easily one of my favorite books of all time.


The excerpts I've read haven't exactly been the pinnacle of coherent or thoughtful writing and exposition, but I guess I'll need to give it a quick read to judge the full thing


----------



## jesterscourt (Apr 2, 2018)

Lukerz said:


> Why are so many people complaining about the book!? I just read it and its easily one of my favorite books of all time.



I enjoyed the book as well, but I enjoyed it in the same way I enjoyed the Da Vinci code like 15 years ago, it was a fun ride, but it was not well written in any way shape or form.

It's the modern equivalent of a pulp novel loaded to the gills with 70s/80s/90s nostalgia.  It's great for what it is, but it isn't to be held up as a pinnacle of English Literature, you know?


----------



## Lukerz (Apr 3, 2018)

jesterscourt said:


> I enjoyed the book as well, but I enjoyed it in the same way I enjoyed the Da Vinci code like 15 years ago, it was a fun ride, but it was not well written in any way shape or form.
> 
> It's the modern equivalent of a pulp novel loaded to the gills with 70s/80s/90s nostalgia.  It's great for what it is, but it isn't to be held up as a pinnacle of English Literature, you know?


It's just my personal enjoyment. I mean this is coming from the guy whose favorite video game is ARMS so take my opinion with a grain of salt.


----------



## T-hug (Apr 3, 2018)

Saw it today and really enjoyed it!
Anyone spot the halo battle rifles and gears chainsaw gun?
So much stuff I knew or had as a kid #nostalgia


----------



## dpad_5678 (Apr 3, 2018)

It looks great, but it won't be getting anymore top-grossing weekends when Avengers comes out.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 3, 2018)

It was pretty great. I'm probably gonna have to rewatch it.
I have the book from a Loot Crate, but I haven't read it yet. Will have to do that at some point too.


Veho said:


> Have you read the book, and how much does the movie differ/deviate from it?





TotalInsanity4 said:


> From what I hear, no one should ever have to read the book


That's not what I heard. From what I heard, the movie is vastly different from the book. They could probably be enjoyed as two separate things.


----------



## tomhanks69 (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm gonna go again this weekend. Probably wont do it 3D this time, already got that out of the ol' system


----------

